# Useful knitting tips



## Megan UK (Jun 22, 2013)

http://karensknittingtips.blogspot.co.uk/?m=1
Don't know if this has been listed before, but there are some really handy, simple tips I've already found useful
Megan


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you. I don't remember if it was submitted before, but I thank you and have saved it in my favorites.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

I love her site! Lots of things to make knitting a little easier, or more intuitive. Like this gem:


An easy way to remember which way a decrease slants is by using this logic. A left slanting decrease is an SSK which has a left slant (the S) in the middle of it. A right slanting decrease is a K2tog which has a right slant (the 2).
See: S2 = \ /. Left slant, right slant.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. Definitely useful!


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

thank you I too have saved this. Since I am self taught any help I can get is greatly appreciated.


----------



## 111276 (Feb 22, 2014)

wow - thanks!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Great info. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks as I bookmarked it.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you for that, some good tips on there, have saved the site. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I've bookmarked this as it does look very helpful.


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

Lots of good info. Looks like she's been inactive since Feb. 2013. Wonder how long the info will stay available?

I too loved the SSK K2tog explanation. Never could remember which leaned which way and now I think I can.


----------



## grandmaluvs2knit (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you. Lots of good information.


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Megan UK (Jun 22, 2013)

Megan UK said:


> http://karensknittingtips.blogspot.co.uk/?m=1
> Don't know if this has been listed before, but there are some really handy, simple tips I've already found useful
> Megan


Some of them are soooo simple that I can't believe I've knitted for so many years and not worked them out myself!
Particularly like this one- determining-needle-size-for-yarns
How useful is that when going through the ol' stash boxes!!!


----------



## Salsa (Feb 19, 2014)

These tips are really useful and to have them all in one spot where I can find them easily ( for when my brain fails) is trully great. Thanks Oh there is one that the link does not work


----------



## Salsa (Feb 19, 2014)

These tips are really useful and to have them all in one spot where I can find them easily ( for when my brain fails) is trully great. Thanks


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Okay, now with the question about how long the site would stay active your brought out my paranoia and I am going to have to go and copy and past all of those and put them on a memory stick! She has some great information for us here.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this site. I've also bookmarked it.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh, wow! Many useful tips.....thank you for the link :thumbup:


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have never seen it before so did save it to my favorites. Tthanks


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Have bookmarked site. Thanks for sharing. Lots of good stuff here.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

thank you for link. it is on of the better sites for tips and explained simply.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

This is cool I've bookmarked it thanks.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Very useful. Thanks for posting.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Juleeque (Oct 7, 2011)

What a great site! Love the overdyeing tip! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ITTY BITTY's GG (Apr 3, 2014)

THANKS I like that it's all in one place, I appreciate you sharing this with us


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Great site. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you. I've saved it. So much information.


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much for sharing this. :thumbup:


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

I saved this too. I'm new to knitting and I think her tips will help me. Thanks for posting!


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

Love this site, Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Thanks so much for posting this! Had not seen it before, and have bookmarked it.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

great tips, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Very nice. Thank you for sharing this. Quite a handy compilation of tips and tricks.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow. Saved this.


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you. I have bookmarked this for future reference.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks! Bookmarked!


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks as I bookmarked it.


As Did I! Thanks again!


----------

